# Camomille tea anyone??



## Tielzilla

my husband drinks it by the gallon and it is supposed to be good for birds...without sugar of course...so we tried it yesterday and here is the result[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Too cute  I think she needs her own tea cup. I heard that chamomile tea has a mild sedative effect on birds. Some people put it in a spray bottle with aloe juice and spray their birds who are pluckers.


----------



## Raven2322

She is so cute and I agree with Spike. You should get her a cup of her own.  It would be even more adorable.


----------



## Renae

What about a plain white cup and put her name on it? 

Cute photo by the way!


----------



## sweetrsue

She probably finds what somebody else has all the more yummy!


----------



## ReniLyn

Oh, a cup o' its own indeed! Like this:


----------

